# sharks attacks kayakers..



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

video footage.... http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=3906861&cl=11283537&ch=4226714&src=news 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/national...ayakers-menaced/2008/12/27/1229998798528.html


Good luck out there skunk


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

yeah good luck skunk hope your big mama striper isnt mistaken for a shark


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

the guy at the end of the interview couldn't have said it better... "they're out there".


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

hmmm people go to Mt Everest to climb it then die should we plow down the mountain. Just know some people are going to go on a killing frenzy I can smell it.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

05 grand slam said:


> yeah good luck skunk hope your big mama striper isnt mistaken for a shark


EL shark daddy might go after big mama on the line, yea, it's in the back of my mind now and then...but I do pack a 12g flare in my pfd. If I get my wit's about, shows over....

Skunk


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Shark attack?*

So where was the "attack"? I saw a shark drawn in most likely by fisherman's baits, investigating the source on the surface. If that shark decided to actually attack, they wouldn't have seen it coming.


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

SkunkApe said:


> EL shark daddy might go after big mama on the line, yea, it's in the back of my mind now and then...but I do pack a 12g flare in my pfd. If I get my wit's about, shows over....
> 
> Skunk



You mean like this?


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

SGT.Bunghole said:


> You mean like this?



That would have been a SWEET snooker too!


----------



## wolfva (Nov 17, 2006)

Yo Sarge...I hope you tossed that fish back, it wasn't legal size anymore!

Someone asked where the attack was; other side of the island when a white took a 51 yr old snorkeler. In that article, said people were calling for a cull. I read a report somewhere that said culls never work because the shark that did the damage is usually gone. My take? Don't wanna risk getting ate by a shark, don't go in the water.


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

wolfva said:


> Yo Sarge...I hope you tossed that fish back, it wasn't legal size anymore!
> 
> Someone asked where the attack was; other side of the island when a white took a 51 yr old snorkeler. In that article, said people were calling for a cull. I read a report somewhere that said culls never work because the shark that did the damage is usually gone. My take? Don't wanna risk getting ate by a shark, don't go in the water.


Doesn't bother me too much...If I were afraid of being hit by lightening, I'd never leave the house, and there are better odds of that happening then betting taken by a shark. Hell, if a shark gets me, and I live, I'll play the lotto that day, because odds are in my favor. lol


----------

